# Where to watch UFC and Pride FC on TV or Internet?



## drunkard (Jun 10, 2010)

Hey guys you know any free site to watch pride or Ufc ?Also I just got a cable tv and want to know if there is any channel that shows UFC or PRIDE.I think eurosport does.Plz let me know.THanks


----------



## jymellis (Jun 10, 2010)

in america you can watch pride and ufc on spike tv. a good mma website i always check is www.cagepotato.com


----------



## Handbanana (Jun 18, 2010)

You can always stream torrent alot of things that you dont have access to. I live in a barracks and we have limited access and very crappy tv access.


----------



## Frey (Sep 3, 2010)

Hey MMA Videos and LIVE STREAM: UFC Fights, Strikeforce, Dream, Sengoku, TUF - FIGHT VIDEO STREAM is the bomb-diggity, free live streams of UFC events, all the fights the day after, and an archive of any serious MMA fight you could want.


----------

